
Know your chemical weapons - xadxad
http://boingboing.net/2013/05/28/know-your-chemical-weapons.html
======
devicenull
Direct link
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/05/24/chemical_wea...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/05/24/chemical_weapons_wwii_posters_taught_soldiers_to_identify_gasses_by_smell.html?wpisrc=obinsite)

